# I need help with metal halide for my 92 corner



## carpediem360 (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow I finally talked the wife into letting me get a 92 corner tank. WOOOWHOOO!!! This does mean I'm going to have to get rid of my planted 125 gallon and the jbj power compact fixtures. Oh well. I was thinking about using just metal halide fixtures. Is this a wise choice??? Can it be done? what "K" bulb should I use?I would like just one pendulem fixture but, I would use 2 or 3 if needed. Can I get away with just one??? Maybe 400w bulbs??? My goal is to get the cheapest and most efficeint lighting. I figured one metal halide bulbs is better than 6 96w bulbs. Can anyone help me out. I'm open to suggestions. Thank you


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Lets see....

Tank dimensions are 48 x 34 x 25 in a triangular shape. 

So we know the tank size and we know you are interested in MH. 

What are your plans for the tank? 

Will there be CO2? 

High Light/Low Light?

Is it a drilled tank wher a sump is planned?

Cannister filter. HOB?

Of fthe cuff 2x150 MH 6500K pendants would work well. 

It would be good to know more about the plans for the tank before deciding on a lighting solution.


----------



## carpediem360 (Jan 2, 2005)

I Was thinking I'd like it to be high lighting. I will be using a pressurized co2 system with a rainbow lifegard filteration system. I was thinking about putting ricca in the tank and I'd probably let it grow for a while before I add any other plants. I know I'd also like to put Tonia,Ammannia gracilis, red tiger lotus, and blood star garss maybe. The main fish will be congo tetras. Thanks for your reply


----------



## carpediem360 (Jan 2, 2005)

I was also wondering how long does a metal halide bulb last???


----------



## Bob Vivian (Sep 10, 2004)

MH's are great for the planted tank. They are very good at illuminating the lower levels of a deep tank.

Look for 6500K or 10000K bulbs for better color.

The draw back is that they are a bit awkward for general illumination purposes. If you plan to keep your tank lit for longer than the 10 or so hours of your plants' grow period, the MH's are overkill.

If you can put the MH's on a timer and supplant them with a flourecsent fixture for sunrise and sunset, you've got it licked.

I've been using MH's in my planted tank for years and recommend them. I have a reef fixture, MH/ flourescent combo, over my 135.

I haven't found a source for 6500k's outside of the aquarium suppliers so the price, as you can imagine, is pretty high.

I've found that there's a difference in the color of 6500k's from different manufacturers. The "Superbrite" Day bulb from Hamilton is too green, IMO, but is much less expensive than Coralife's lamp, which has great color. 

You'll need to change out MH's every 12 to 18 mos. They don't look like they've lost light but they have. I think, too, that the light spectrum shifts over time making them less effective.

If I had to do it all over again would I buy the same fixture? I know that power compacs light the lower tank well, are cheaper, and have great color. It would be close.

Later.


----------



## carpediem360 (Jan 2, 2005)

Thank for the help. I'll keep everything in mind. thanks


----------

